# Zeeland (Holland)



## Dr. Dorsch (19. April 2004)

Hi zusammen.
Weis jemand ob die Heringe schon in Zeeland (Holland) SIND????
War mal in Vlisingen (hoffe ist richtig geschrieben). #:
Schöner großer Hafen mit vielen tiefen Stellen. 
MFG René


----------



## The_Duke (19. April 2004)

*AW: Zeeland (Holland)*

Ich weiß ganz sicher, daß sie schon oben am Brouwersdam sind und zu tausenden durch die Schleuse vonner Nordsee ins Grevelinger Meer schwimmen. Hab gestern erst mit nem Kumpel von dort telefoniert....
So ab 18 Uhr abends gehts dort rund....


----------



## Dr. Dorsch (20. April 2004)

*AW: Zeeland (Holland)*

Na besten Dank. Werd dann mal nach Holland müssen, um so 2-3  Heringe zu fangen. Werd mal Rückmeldung geben.:g


----------

